# Chrysler ME (0-60 2.9!)



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

850bhp Super Car !

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?news/ae_n ... p?id=43181


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Saw the Title of the post and thought.......Another piece of American cr*&%?+, then opened it and it looks the dogs.................i will never assume again ..ever......or until lunch time anyway


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Call me cynical, but I agree with sentiments in this week' Autocar. Why? you'd have thought Daimller Chrysler would be concentrating on the Mclaren Merc SLR car that has been fully developed, rather than trying to out-Bugatti the Veyron - who are still having trouble making their car perform to spec 3 years after production was confirmed.

Quite how it will get to 60 in less than 3 secs and a 100 in 6.5 sec without 4wd, I don't know. ??? that's F1 with slick tyres territory. Presumably these are mathematical calculations? A Porsche GT1 le mans racer weighing less, can 'only' do it in 3.8 and 7.25 secs respectively.

I think Chrysler have made a rod for their own back that will come to haunt them with "The Worlds' Fastest Car" moniker. They have produced an attractive prototype and I do like the styling (they go to lengths to not have described as a Concept) Making it deliver to the claim and suitable for the public, as VAG know well from experience with the Veyron, will be another matter.

Nice pics though. 

Looks like th Vauxhall Lightening may be on for 2005 though - if it meets pedestrian collision regs.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I wondered the same about the claims the are making.

I love the PR bit about the rear spoiler comes up above 186mph! : ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Quite how it will get to 60 in less than 3 secs and a 100 in 6.5 sec without 4wd, I don't know. ???


Maybe the rear tyres are the entire width of the car ???

well, minus the space for the diff, etc.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

From sniffpetrol:

CHRYSLER ME4-12
One of the biggest and most surprising stars of the Detroit Show was the Chrysler ME4-12 concept. Chrysler sources say the mid-engined supercar could go into production, but with one proviso. Following the success of Mercedes' own SLR project all DaimlerChrysler supercars must be built in conjunction with a Formula 1 team who will completely compromise their principles leading to massive in-fighting and an end product that is a bit disappointing. However, to avoid rubbishness Chrysler has hatched a crafty plan to develop the production ME4-12 in a tie-up with the Jordan Grand Prix team, who would go against their normal principle of making everything shit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was re-reading about this last night in Auto Express and was just thinking that it would surely suffer the same fate as the VW W12 supercar.

In that who would pay that amount of money for a car with a (insert non-performance car name here) badge on it.

All these concept cars they launch are fine, but logistics dictate that most will never be built.

If Ferarri had shown that car, you'd think there's a good chance it'd be built, but Chrysler? Not so sure.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> If Ferarri had shown that car, you'd think there's a good chance it'd be built, but Chrysler? Not so sure.


Dunno. Maybe they'd shove a dodge badge on it.


----------

